# Darken modified pieces with olive oil!



## Djangovend (Jun 5, 2019)

I've seen a lot of people using WD-40 or silicone lube to darken their pieces but I recently found out that basically any cooking oil will work just as well. I recommend doing it this way since it is a lot cheaper and more accesable.

The pieces in this picture were darkened with olive oil.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 11, 2019)

What colour were they before?


----------



## Djangovend (Jun 12, 2019)

Tony Fisher said:


> What colour were they before?


Dark gray. The usual color milliput or apoxie sculpt gets you sand it.


----------



## 8aum (Aug 30, 2019)

Djangovend said:


> I've seen a lot of people using WD-40 or silicone lube to darken their pieces but I recently found out that basically any cooking oil will work just as well. I recommend doing it this way since it is a lot cheaper and more accesable.
> 
> The pieces in this picture were darkened with olive oil.


Have you tried car dashboard wax polish ? I think it would do the better job and not attract dirt too. Friction is also reduced.


----------

